# True UP knives!



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I've been up here now for days searching for TRUE UP knives and the ONLY place is Rapid River Knives! I bought 2 Marbles....took em back...China! and Pakistan! Took my money and Got another RR! So now in my search I have 2 RR knives and a RR hatchet! Called Bark river twice! with no answer... Go to RR if you want a true UP Knife! If you want good service, RR is the best! see my earlier posts!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

bigmac said:


> I've been up here now for days searching for TRUE UP knives and the ONLY place is Rapid River Knives! I bought 2 Marbles....took em back...China! and Pakistan! Took my money and Got another RR! So now in my search I have 2 RR knives and a RR hatchet! Called Bark river twice! with no answer... Go to RR if you want a true UP Knife! If you want good service, RR is the best! see my earlier posts!


Bark River is another one. 

However, I have a coupe of RR knives and they're awesome.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Yeah in my first post i said I called there twice. I have heard nothing but great things about BR and Mike Stewart. I really want one! I'm up here for another week so I'll try to get back there  Im up in the Kewenaw now so I plan on heading back that way. Now it's time for KBC beer and Red Jacket Brewery!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I got a Marble years back donating to a PBS fund raiser through Fred Trost. Even has Fred's signature on it. For whatever that is worth. But it is stamped Gladstone, MI. USA


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

How much you want for it? LOL:lol:


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

BigMac - Glad you're enjoying your time up here! Recently in my travels I stumbled upon a great little knife shop in Iron Mountain. The owner's father worked for Marbles a century ago and they're carrying on his legacy. They carry Rapid River and also make some fine knives under their own U.P. Knives brand. Check 'em out on your way back to Down Below:

http://www.haleystradingpost.com/index.html

Hey - enjoy a Lift Bridge Brown for me!


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

If you get close to the Cedarville area, you might be interested in looking up Brian Harrison of BFH knives. He is a custom knifemaker. Super nice guy and makes a nice knife too.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

How about Hess knife works in Gladstone?

http://www.hessknifeworks.com/index.html


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Diddo on Brian's stuff.

When exactly did Marble sell thier soul?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2tundras said:


> Diddo on Brian's stuff.
> 
> When exactly did Marble sell thier soul?


Dont forget Olson Knives....Howard city mich. Michigan made knives until the late 70s, early 80s. After there factory burned down they started inporting them from Germany and Japan.


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 30, 2008)

a guy in the soo that works at Leitz sports center named Brian Harrison makes some really nice knifes.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

O.K. If you heading from east to west on 2, Rapid River knives is the first store you come to.Big showroom but they seem to have limited styles of knives in stock although you can discuss a custom knife you have an idea you would like made. Then entering into Gladstone, is the Marbles factory on your left which is, as I understand, only making sights and compasses. The actual Marbles knives are now being made off shore and God only knows where. True Marble fans are not happy about that. A little farther up the road is the Northwoods knives store which may or may not be closed. Dave Shirley died a while back so I don't know for sure if anyone is running it or was it all sold off. Into Escanaba at the spill way dam,you head up the little side road and on the left is Bark River knives. Its the Factory and usually only sells to wholesalers and dealers. so don't expect to walk in and browse their selection. Mike Stewart was head of the Marbles cutlery division but didn't like the direction Marbles wanted to go so he started Bark River knives which was actually located in Bark River but eventually grew out of the building they were in and moved to Escanaba. Hess knives is also in Gladstone. I've seen his wor.k very nice but I have not bought one as of yet. If you find Marbles knives on Flea bay and they have the bobcat box, they are usually from the Mike Stewart era-at it's best. Bark River Knives can be bought through McKnight cutlery in Baldwin mich, Knivesshipfree.com and dlt trading.


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

GIDEON said:


> Dont forget Olson Knives....Howard city mich. Michigan made knives until the late 70s, early 80s. After there factory burned down they started inporting them from Germany and Japan.


I have a Howard City Olson knife that was/is my fathers. I need a sheath for it. I also have an Olson knife that was my grandfathers, a little smaller but the same basic shape. My grandfathers Olson is stamped Germany. Any idea the year of make of this knife?


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

My dad used to manage Jack's sporting goods (at that time) just south of the airport on M-37 in Baldwin. If anyone remembers those days I would be glad to tell him about your positive experiences in the store.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

reflexshooter said:


> I have a Howard City Olson knife that was/is my fathers. I need a sheath for it. I also have an Olson knife that was my grandfathers, a little smaller but the same basic shape. My grandfathers Olson is stamped Germany. Any idea the year of make of this knife?



"Fatty, Fatty, run for your life. Here comes skinny with an Olsen knife".

Probably couldn't use Olsen's slogan today. Too many anti's and PC crap.

About 1970, Olsen contracted their knives from Solingen. The company burned down in 1978. They went out of business in 1980, but from 1982-1985 a group in Grand Rapids, Michigan used the Olsen Knife Company trademark on hunting knives. I have two Olsen fixed blade knives. Both stamped Olsen Knife Co. One is stamped U.S.A. I know one was bought in Howard City in the early '80's. Must be the one not stamped U.S.A.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Stopped in at Rapid River knives on the way to deer camp. Great looking knives for sure.


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

The one that was my fathers is stamped HC MI. My grandfathers is stamped Solingen Germany. Thanks for the info.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I purchased the smaller Hess hunting knife and used it this year and it was flawless! The deer opened before I could touch the blade to the hide! Really though its a great smaller hunting knife and as sharp as any knife Ive ever had. I have 2 RR knifes, a fillet & skinner, both are awesome as well.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Well my knife from U.P. Knives in Iron Mountain came in the mail today. After I purchaced a marbel online a couple years ago only to have it say made in Japan I was happy to see made in the U.S.A. on my new purchase. My girlfriend thinks I have too many knives but can you really have too my knives, or guns, or (enter your favorite toy here).


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a nice looking knife. I love knives stamped 'Made in U.S.A.
...And No, you can't have too many knives.



HUBBHUNTER said:


> My girlfriend thinks I have too many knives


Ouch!...If your girlfriend is saying you have too many knives. Wait until she becomes your wife.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Chuckgrmi said:


> I got a Marble years back donating to a PBS fund raiser through Fred Trost. Even has Fred's signature on it. For whatever that is worth. But it is stamped Gladstone, MI. USA


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Thats a real Marble. I say keep it our make sure you find out what its worth. I have one and its not for sale. Great hunting knife.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Last rumor I heard is that Hess went out of business sometime last year. I have not checked into it.

I have a few Rapid River knives plus a Bark River knife. All fixed blades.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Just stumbled on this info for Hess Knives.









Hess Knives


Hess Knives are hand made in Gladstone, MI and built with the heritage of the famous Marbles knives. These perform very well at half the price of comparable knives. Extremely sharp and ready to accompany you on your next outdoor expedition!




upauthentic.com


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like nice stuff. I'm especially excited about their "White tail" model. Too bad their site doesn't update the image when you change the options.


----------



## Purebrook (Sep 4, 2019)

The Hess knives look good. I think I will pick up the bird and trouit


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Purebrook said:


> The Hess knives look good. I think I will pick up the bird and trouit


I bought 2 Hess bird and trout knives a few years back ( very good knives ) you won't be disappointed. Also have a few Rapid river and Bark river knives and they are also very nice. Almost to pretty to use (almost!)


----------



## lylet (Sep 14, 2021)

GIDEON said:


> Dont forget Olson Knives....Howard city mich. Michigan made knives until the late 70s, early 80s. After there factory burned down they started inporting them from Germany and Japan.


my step father ran Olsen knife company and designed the knives I have a 511 stag that I would sell


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

Chuckgrmi said:


> "Fatty, Fatty, run for your life. Here comes skinny with an Olsen knife".
> 
> Probably couldn't use Olsen's slogan today. Too many anti's and PC crap.
> 
> About 1970, Olsen contracted their knives from Solingen. The company burned down in 1978. They went out of business in 1980, but from 1982-1985 a group in Grand Rapids, Michigan used the Olsen Knife Company trademark on hunting knives. I have two Olsen fixed blade knives. Both stamped Olsen Knife Co. One is stamped U.S.A. I know one was bought in Howard City in the early '80's. Must be the one not stamped U.S.A.


I was ready to type that...on the signs north of Howard City in the day....LOL


----------

